

Show HN: Hackernews for Daily Quotes - yashness
http://daily.quott.in/
So, Here is something I always wanted. Fed up with quotes&#x2F;proverbs which are always seen, old. I made this site to get new quotes and listen favorite quotes of the people, daily.
======
stackky
Now this is something better than reddit/r/quotes. good job !

------
yashshah
Great stuff. Now i will have great start of my day.

